# Google TV Forum



## jabrwocky7 (Oct 22, 2006)

I see forums for many of the major providers of IPTV, but shouldn't there also be a Google TV forum? I realize Google is making the software, and not the hardware, but I don't see that as much different than Directv outsourcing the manufacturing of their receivers, or the Android mobile platform.

I see the main forum is described as covering "hardware", so that may be the reasoning behind them not having a forum. I don't think they would fall into streaming services category either. They are somewhere in between the two.

http://www.google.com/tv/


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

jabrwocky7 said:


> I see forums for many of the major providers of IPTV, but shouldn't there also be a Google TV forum? I realize Google is making the software, and not the hardware, but I don't see that as much different than Directv outsourcing the manufacturing of their receivers, or the Android mobile platform.
> 
> I see the main forum is described as covering "hardware", so that may be the reasoning behind them not having a forum. I don't think they would fall into streaming services category either. They are somewhere in between the two.
> 
> http://www.google.com/tv/


The general hardware forum will be the place to discuss Google TV for now. Maybe even the "Blu-Ray/DVD Players/Display Devices" forum. As traffic to the site picks up, a dedicated Google TV forum will get created.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> The general hardware forum will be the place to discuss Google TV for now. Maybe even the "Blu-Ray/DVD Players/Display Devices" forum. As traffic to the site picks up, a dedicated Google TV forum will get created.


Wouldn't this include the logitech revue that allows you to add google tv to any hd tv?


----------

